# James Gormet beans similar to Has Bean Jailbreak



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Just like the title says, do any of you know of any similar type beans from James Gormet that are not acidic and quite fruity but also forgiving?

Is Fazenda Samambaia any good?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I liked this

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/387/colonel-grumpys-chapin-blend--los-amigos/05e38a9c01209e5a9a7a844923f4bb06


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I use milk based drinks mostly.

Will that compliment milk?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

From the website:



> This coffee is really at home in cappuccinos


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Might grab a back to try. Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I love coffees with a story. For me it makes the coffee more than just a simple brown caffeine rich bean.

And its all about perceived quality.


----------

